# Diese Ausrüstung im Characterplaner laden  ---- Geht nicht



## Gorkilein (15. September 2007)

Hallo.

Unter meinem Char habe ich eine Option diese Daten in den Char Planer der Merciless Gilde laden zu lassen.
Leider scheint da was nicht hin zu hauen, denn er öffnet zwar den Charplaner, aber dort steht oben eine debug Message, dass irgendwas nicht gefunden werden konnte, scheinbar verweisen eure Links da ins Leere.

Bitte um Überprüfung oder ggf. Feedback, was ich tun muss um meine Chars dorthin korrekt zu übertragen, danke.


----------



## Isegrim (15. September 2007)

Ergebnisse für die Suche nach „merciless“ im buffed.de-/-Blasc-Support-Unterforum

Das Problem ist leider, daß der beliebte Planer von Merciless seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde. :/


----------



## Gorkilein (16. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Ergebnisse für die Suche nach „merciless“ im buffed.de-/-Blasc-Support-Unterforum
> 
> Das Problem ist leider, daß der beliebte Planer von Merciless seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde. :/




Heißt das, daß die Items nicht im Char Planer sind und daher nciht gefunden werden?


----------



## Isegrim (16. September 2007)

Richtig. Probier doch einmal, den Planer über den normalen Weg aufzurufen: http://www.merciless-gilde.com/charplaner/?show=planer

Dort kannst du deinen Char bis Level 60 und mit den Gegenständen bis vor Burning Crusade erstellen.


----------



## Gorkilein (17. September 2007)

thx für die schnele Antwort


----------

